# New case issue



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

So before this turns into a case vs no case debate, please note that I am fully aware of the benefits/disadvantages of both views, and have decided to use a case.

With that said, I currently have the extended battery, with the "rubber verizon case" for lack of better phrasing, and the zagg screen protector already applied.

I have an issue though - I HATE my case, and every other case I have tried, seems to peel off the screen protector (including the harder case, available from verizon). Does anyone have a suggestion on a hard case, that fits the extended battery, that won't peel the protector? Do keep in mind that the screen protector is applied well, it's centered etc...it seems to be the lip of the case that peels it, but on this soft rubber case, it doesn't do that...and I personally hate the rubbery kind of cases, simply bc I cant pocket my phone well.

Thanks in advance, sorry for the rambling


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ringke slim


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Barf said:


> Ringke slim


I don't personally use a case...
But I was about to reference Droid-Life's review.
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/22/case-review-ringke-slim-extended-case-for-galaxy-nexus/#more-65031


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Diztronic matte.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Diztronic matte.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+ 1

Can't beat $10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> + 1
> 
> Can't beat $10.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah what they said its a great case for chump change


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Get the otter box commuter case. It won't mess up your screen protector and it provides decent protection for your phone and is great quality.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm using the verizon incipio case. The rubber and hard plastic case and fits extended battery . I've been debating going to stock battery so I can use those other sexy cases 
Works great. I've always disliked hard rubber cases because it peels my zagg screen...


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Ringke Slim. I've gone through SGP Ultra Capsule, Diztronic, and Mercury TPU. The Ringke is the best hands down.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys that already have the RINGKE SLIM, how easily does the case pop off for swapping the battery.....say once or twice a day. Is it a problem? This is the exact style of case I prefer but I usually stick to the Verizon Shell Holster Combo. This has definitely caught my interest.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> You guys that already have the RINGKE SLIM, how easily does the case pop off for swapping the battery.....say once or twice a day. Is it a problem? This is the exact style of case I prefer but I usually stick to the Verizon Shell Holster Combo. This has definitely caught my interest.


It's not hard to get off. It's a perfect fit with the extended battery. I have dropped my phone a few times and it hasn't popped off. It's a very snug fit so repetitive removal may leave scratches on the body of the phone.


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone...going to get the Ringke, hope it doesn't peel my zagg/make bubbles like all the others i've tried!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

It wont mess up your protector, as it doesn't lip up over the screen. You won't regret it!


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

cruzer lite case. tons of options, damn cool and only $10. and oh, damn slim


----------



## vilardip1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> I don't personally use a case...
> But I was about to reference Droid-Life's review.
> http://www.droid-lif...xus/#more-65031


got the ringke slim...love it


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks to all of your positive reviews I just ordered a Ringke slim... hope i'm as happy as you guys, I normally hate cases


----------

